# Hello form Australia



## countermike (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello form Australia  (Western Australia - Perth)

this is my first post and I just sign the contract for my brand new Audi TT and I should get the car end of next week 

Cant wait as this my first Audi and I have been using a Holden SV6 (2008)

Cheers

countermike


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum , Mike
hope you enjoy the tt,can you post some photos, including some sunshine, the uk,s covered in snow at the moment


----------



## countermike (Jan 6, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Welcome to the forum , Mike
> hope you enjoy the tt,can you post some photos, including some sunshine, the uk,s covered in snow at the moment


Hi davelincs , 
Sure will do once the car is ready , Hopefully next week (fingers crossed) , oh the sun is really hot here ..
today it was 37c .. peww..., but we wish it was snowing here at least for few weeks


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  keep an eye out we have a few members from Australia


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Show us your Holden mate... 8)


----------



## tonyabacus (May 14, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your car when it arrives, keep in touch


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## countermike (Jan 6, 2010)

WoW.... thank you for the warm Welcome 
its really nice to be on this Forum... where everyone is welcomed 
I will post my TT pics as I get it ... cant wait anymore  
yes and ill post my Holden pics too 

thanks again to everyone.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## countermike (Jan 6, 2010)

Well ... After waiting for 3 weeks , I got a call from the dealer and they said they have a good offer for me , they have one Special Edition of Audi TT White with all the TTS body kit and 19inch wheels + Qutrrooo + Navigation and few other things  , I just had to pay A$3000 extra  as they only have 50 cars of this Special edition in Australia

so I will get the car next week ( Fingers crossed)

Just thought ill post it here , I have got some pics of my old car Holden will post tonight


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

countermike said:


> Well ... After waiting for 3 weeks , I got a call from the dealer and they said they have a good offer for me , they have one Special Edition of Audi TT White with all the TTS body kit and 19inch wheels + Qutrrooo + Navigation and few other things  , I just had to pay A$3000 extra  as they only have 50 cars of this Special edition in Australia
> 
> so I will get the car next week ( Fingers crossed)
> 
> Just thought ill post it here , I have got some pics of my old car Holden will post tonight


So is it a TTS you are buying or dose it just have all the kit TTS bumper etc sounds very nice mate ? 8)

DAZ


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

countermike said:


> Hello form Australia  (Western Australia - Perth)
> 
> this is my first post and I just sign the contract for my brand new Audi TT and I should get the car end of next week
> 
> ...


Enjoy the car....


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey sandgroper,

A Great Big WELCOME to the forum... ;-)

I'm thinking about coming back to live in Qld in a year or so, and taking my MK1 TT Quattro Sport with me: Are there many TT's out there??? Can't remember seeing one when I've been over.

Hope the new car is impressing you, and all your mates too of course! Get those Holden pics up a.s.a.p.; we're dying here!


----------



## Ade Croydon (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome matey.... we were in sydney and melbourne a couple o' months ago, great to be back in oz... was in perth, free'o,and cotterloe.. ( spelt wrong..!!)... 3 years ago... campervaned from perth to darwin to alice springs to cairns to sydney... hoping to move out your way in a year or three... thinking about shipping our TT out there... mmm...
Enjoy the car mate... and the tooheys...


----------

